# Soon to be single mom



## Jessica5971 (Dec 8, 2008)

What advice or tips could any of you give me regarding this difficult and challenging role?


----------



## Flutterlashes (Jan 8, 2009)

I was a single parent for the first six years of my sons life. I'm not sure what specific tips you are particularly refering to, so I'll do my best to cover what I can in a short time. Firstly, your child is obviously THE most important person in your life, but please remember that YOU must look after yourself so that you are capable of being their rock. It isn't necessarily difficult to be a single parent, there is, after all no partner to intervene or complicate any disaplinary measures you choose to adopt. Of all the advice I can give, these are the most important. 1) Never speak badly of the absent parent in front of your child. 2) Always explain whatever you ask or tell your child to do, eg) Don't touch the strange dog because it may not be used to small people and it could bite you. 3) Always encourage your child to talk to you about any subject they want, it helps to encourage trust & a strong bond. 4) Try & be at home with your child as much as possible. Guilt will fester if you let this time pass. 5) Relax, times will be hard from time to time & you may get lonely, but remember that the love you share with a child is the strongest love you will ever possess. I hope this message helps, You're in for a rewarding ride. It's not all over! Good luck sweetie. xx


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Do what you can, Don't think you have to do everything and be yourself.

My mother back int he 70's had to raise 5 of us, before daycare was around and good jobs for women, it was not easy.

Use your friends and family as much as possible, don't view them as a crutch, or your kids as a burden, use any help you can get.

just be a good mom and you will be fine.


----------

